# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Nhân Viên Kiểm định chất lượng xe đạp điện HKbike tại Hà Nội

## dangpv1991

Công ty xe đạp điện HKbike cần tuyển gấp 2 nhân viên kiểm định chất lượng xe đạp điện HKbike.
Mô tả công việc: 
- Phân tích, xử lý lỗi của các thiết bị điện tử trên xe cùng các phụ kiện đi kèm (pin, sạc, động cơ, điều tốc,...)
- Thiết kế mạch điện tử theo yêu cầu
- Chủ động giải quyết và báo cáo với quản lý khi có sự cố xảy ra
- Định kỳ xây dựng các đề án cải tiến, nâng cao chất lượng sản phẩm
- Chủ động liên hệ hỗ trợ kỹ thuật cho khách hàng, đào tạo nhân viên và các đại lý
- Chi tiết công việc sẽ trao đổi trong quá trình phỏng vấn
Yêu cầu công việc:
- Nam, tuổi dưới 28, sức khỏe tốt
- Có kỹ năng giao tiếp tốt
- Có kinh nghiệm làm việc trong lĩnh vực Điện - Điện tử hoặc Cơ khí
- Am hiểu về bo mạch điện tử, nguyên lý hoạt động
- Tốt nghiệp Cao đẳng trở lên các chuyên ngành Điện -Điện tử/Cơ điện tử/Điện tử viễn thông, ...
Ưu tiên các trường ĐH Bách Khoa HN, ĐH Công nghiệp HN, HV Công nghệ Bưu chính Viễn thông, ...
- Trung thực, nhanh nhen, nhiệt tình trong công việc
- Chịu được áp lực công việc
- Có khả năng đi công tác xa
Mức lương: thỏa thuận
Ứng viên quan tâm xin vui lòng gửi CV về email: tuyendungltt@gmail.com

----------

